# ZYZZBOLONE 100! Tren!! Major gains!!



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Whatever next......

ZYZZBOLONE 100! TREN Anabolic Testosterone Muscle Supplement ZYZZ No Steroids | eBay


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just bought six bottles.

Ready for gainz brah


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG I'm gonna look just like my man Zyzz FUUUUAAAAAAARRRRKKKKKKK gonna get shredded brah!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wonder what the ingredients are?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ffs:lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Wonder what the ingredients are?


It's all Thai mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> It's all Thai mate


Might message him and ask lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

CraZy actually a product named after Zyzz and tren


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wonder what the ingredients are?


Cocaine,hair gel and 0.1% tren


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

It'll sell, all those crazy creepy phaggots that never got the chance to nosh the man himself off will be on this sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Bought me bout 30 dem b!tches


We're gonna be sick cvnts brah


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I question what you're searching for on EBay!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wonder what the ingredients are?


coke brah


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just bought six bottles.
> 
> Ready for gainz brah


not sure IF YOU ARE READY TO TAKE IT

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> not sure IF YOU ARE READY TO TAKE IT
> 
> :lol:


Been lifting for a week.....COME AT ME BRO!!!!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just bought six bottles.
> 
> Ready for gainz brah


Google zyzzbolone 100, click images, check first image in Google haha!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Been lifting for a week.....COME AT ME BRO!!!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hardly a good marketing strategy in terms of the brand name considering zyzz's current condition. ie shredded to the bone.....literally


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> It's all Thai mate


Mail orders come with free bride


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not ready for it.

Somebody has to post the ingredients. THAT, I would almost pay to see.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

I just saw that he's also selling some zyzzbol.

I want to bulk a little, can I stack it with creatine or it will be too harsh?

For PCT I'm thinking smolov jr.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@FelonE - if you take these you might get below 20% bodyfat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @FelonE - if you take these you might get below 20% bodyfat


Fvcking doubt it lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Google zyzzbolone 100, click images, check first image in Google haha!


Lol I made it brah

FelonE is a sick cvnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna chuck some old sh1t together and sell it as Felonbolone 101


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I got given some zyzz powder in a little wrap by a guy in the pub,he swears I will look ripped if I snort it every day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just messaged the guy lol


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Who's bought it?! Listing has ended lmfao!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muthaphukker said:


> Who's bought it?! Listing has ended lmfao!!


Oops lol


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Can I homebrew some zyzz sh!te for IM use? Or will I be better subq?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Muthaphukker said:


> Who's bought it?! Listing has ended lmfao!!


Was me brah, gonna start my cycle next week. Considering stacking it with creatine and glutamine with OCT PCT.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

seems legit they are called britishdragonsupplementstore so must be legit. Sick find Brah


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Wonder what the ingredients are?


monkey spunk, mascara and fake tan?


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sure it has zyzzbuterol in lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

zyzz wasnt buried, he was cremated, the ashes were ground down and mixed with bronzer and styling mousse and pressed into these tabs


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Suger , caffeine , sweeteners , multi vitamin...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Zyzz himself has defecated in every tub...Pure Zyzz gold!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Muthaphukker said:


> Who's bought it?! Listing has ended lmfao!!


Sorry brahs.

I bought the whole lot


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> zyzz wasnt buried, he was cremated, the ashes were ground down and mixed with bronzer and styling mousse and pressed into these tabs


So, in honour of Jyzz, when my tabs arrive, I gonna crush em and get my old MaccyD straws out. (BK straws are fatter, but thicker)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> So, in honour of Jyzz, when my tabs arrive, I gonna crush em and get my old MaccyD straws out. (BK straws are fatter, but thicker)


it also says 'only to be taken in the sauna'


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Oooooooo what a shot lol


----------

